# what airbrush do you suggest



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

What type of airbrush do you guys suggest for a beginner?

I hear aztec is a good brand.

I also hear dual stage is better then single but harder for a beginner, is this true?

How do those harbor freight airbrushes compare?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

joed,

I'm a relative airbrush newbie myself. I have a Badger dual action (I believe it's the crescendo 175-I'll check when I get home) that I use with an inexpensive airbrush compressor with tank that I bought from E bay. The toughest part is getting air line fittings to match up.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

im only gonna use it for weathering cars and buildings and such. I would like to paint different cars and trains as well if need be. 

I would probably be best if i stuck to a single stage? so i dont get frustrated with a dual stage??


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

If you get a single action you'll wish you bought a dual action. A dual action is easy to use when you only need to single action feature, just press down then all the way back. But when you only want a light dusting of paint, as when weathering, then you need a double action. It really doesn't take much practice to use a double action.

My recommendation is a Badger airbrush since Badger has good service, parts are readily available and reasonably priced (and they are made in the USA).

Here is a good over view of how airbrushes work and some reviews. If you have never used an airbrush this is well worth reading all the way through.
https://sites.google.com/site/donsairbrushtips/


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Rustoleum or Krylon.....

You don't have to clean it up when you're done and they're dirt cheap.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm. well sounds like its all up to me on how much im willing to spend?

Id rather buy everything at once, some air brushes come as kits with a air comp correct, and some do not?

To be honest this is a hobby im not going to get fed up with and throw it in the garbage.

Im in this hobby for the long haul, i would like to call myself a railroad modeler down the road someday in the near future and be able to airbrush rust and all the fine weathering details you see going down the tracks.

Im not really sure if it pays to buy a single action and get good at it and say i wish i spent the extra money for the dual action, and spend more money just to get something i should have gotten in the first place.

A person could use a dual action like the single action. wouldnt that make sense to practice with that and when i feel confident enough i can spray with the dual action and learn this way and not have to spend more money?

I just hate doing things twice when there is a way to do it once and be done with it


----------



## breakerboy (Jan 17, 2012)

> My recommendation is a Badger airbrush since Badger has good service, parts are readily available and reasonably priced (and they are made in the USA).
> 
> Here is a good over view of how airbrushes work and some reviews. If you have never used an airbrush this is well worth reading all the way through.
> https://sites.google.com/site/donsairbrushtips/


Waltr - thanks for the above link. Ironically, my father just handed down to me a Badger Airbrush today. Perfect timing!!


----------

